

How Quora Has Helped Answer My Questions About Starting a Company - BenSchaechter
http://www.quora.com/Ben-Schaechter/How-Quora-Has-Helped-Answer-My-Questions-About-Starting-a-Company

======
KishoreKumar
Now for months, I've been reading some amazing answers on quora. Sadly, I'm
unable to experience them myself because I don't have a !@##% invitation to
create a Quora account.

Can any one kindly send me an invite?

~~~
philipsflat
Sure. What's your email?

~~~
KishoreKumar
prf.kishorekumar [] google's email. thanks :)

~~~
philipsflat
I'll send you an invite as soon as Amazon let's Quora out to play.

------
BenSchaechter
Shameless plug: We're looking for really smart hackers to join our team --
including an Employee #1 position: <http://gopollgo.com/blog/gopollgo-is-
hiring>

~~~
fossuser
Still looking for a summer engineering intern? Sounds like an exciting place
to work.

